# Help... We have some crazy stuff growing and want it gone...



## biggmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello all, Please watch the video. We purchased an aquarium about a year ago and it is getting out of control. What is this growth and how do I get rid of it. Thanks, Biggmike

YouTube - Fish Tank Aquarium help


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like you have an algae problem. When was the last time you cleaned the tank? You can take a razor blade and scrape off the algae off the glass and maybe get some fish that like hair algae to eat the stuff off the rocks.


----------



## biggmike (Feb 6, 2011)

What is the easiest way to scrape the glass? Razor blade? What are the best fish to eat the algae from the rocks? You mentioned Hair Algae. Is that a type fish? And how many. I have a 24? gallon Nano cube. Thanks for answering. Biggmike


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats a salt tank, don't know of any fish that will eat it.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

Hair algae is a form of algea, not a fish. I hear its very difficult to get rid of. here's an article on getting rid of it: Curing and Control Green Hair Algae in your Saltwater Aquarium - Curing and Control Green Hair Algae in your Saltwater Aquarium

A razor blade can be used if you have a glass aquarium. if its acrylic, then you need something that will not scratch it.


----------



## biggmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys,
I read the article and they have a lot of good ideas. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I was going to say, get yourself a kole tang. But I see you are working with a nano-tank. 

How often do you keep the lights on?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

phys said:


> A razor blade can be used if you have a glass aquarium. if its acrylic, then you need something that will not scratch it.


that's definitely an acrylic tank (obvious buy the rounded corners) do NOT use a razor; you'll scratch the heck out of it


there's some species of snails if I'm not mistaken that will eat that mess and keep it from getting out of control again, but they will not make up for regular tank maintenance


----------

